# Ch'marr and Kurst have joined the FA debugging team



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2005)

We're pleased to announce that Ch'marr, owner, coder and community leader behind VCL, has joined the Fur Affinity team. Kurst, owner and coder behind FurEAuction, as also joined. They will be assisting with debugging and coding on the systems and helping resolve some of those sticky issues.

Say hi.


----------



## Stallion (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,welcome to the FA team.We're glad for the help..... 


  "sticky issues" Do i want that explaned?


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet ticket.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep yep, I DEFINITELY know where this is going now. So awesome. <3


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 17, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Hi,welcome to the FA team.We're glad for the help.....
> 
> "sticky issues" Do i want that explaned?


I dunno. It sounded better than _"helping out with stuff"_.


----------



## CBee (Oct 17, 2005)

Snickers.


----------



## Stallion (Oct 17, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry, my dark side got control for a minute.....


----------



## Suule (Oct 17, 2005)

Confucius says: "He who has good coders for his site is a happy man."


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys, and welcome. Thanks for helping out here, and it's good to have you aboard ^_^


----------



## SFox (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

Congratulations for recruiting such important people to the team too.


----------



## lilglenndoggy (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow Ch'marr for the win :O

hes the only one i can think of who's managed to keep a huge archive going with out fail


----------



## Ch'marr (Oct 25, 2005)

Umm... I'm not really 'joining the team' per se. I've just offered to do bughunting on the software. if I have the time. "Joining the team" really sounds like an administrative role, which I am certainly NOT doing.

So, preyfar, can you please remove my name from the thread title, please?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2005)

Ch'marr said:
			
		

> Umm... I'm not really 'joining the team' per se. I've just offered to do bughunting on the software. if I have the time. "Joining the team" really sounds like an administrative role, which I am certainly NOT doing.
> 
> So, preyfar, can you please remove my name from the thread title, please?


Well, I changed it to 'debugging team' since that's more appropriately what you guys are helping with.


----------

